# MPlayer trunk port?



## Roberth (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello

Does anyone here have an port for mplayer trunk? If not, is it possible for ports to fetch data from a subversion repo?


----------



## blah (Feb 16, 2009)

Roberth said:
			
		

> If not, is it possible for ports to fetch data from a subversion repo?




```
> zargs **/Makefile -- egrep 'svn[[:space:]]*(export|checkout|co)'
audio/portaudio2/Makefile:# svn export -rSNAPREV https://www.portaudio.com/repos/portaudio/branches/v19-devel
devel/llvm-devel/Makefile:      svn export http://llvm.org/svn/llvm-project/llvm/trunk ${WRKSRC}
devel/llvm-devel/Makefile:      svn export http://llvm.org/svn/llvm-project/cfe/trunk ${WRKSRC}/tools/clang
games/evq3/Makefile:    svn export svn://70.86.44.154/evolution/trunk/evq3 ${PORTNAME}
games/freeorion/Makefile:       svn export https://${PORTNAME}.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/${PORTNAME}/trunk ${PORTNAME}
games/q2pro/Makefile:   svn export -r${SVN_REV} \
games/worldofpadman/Makefile:   svn export https://wop-engine.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/wop-engine/trunk ${SRC_FILE}
multimedia/flv2mpeg4/Makefile:          cd ${WRKDIR}/svn &&     svn co ${SVNROOT} vixynet; \
net-im/cjc/Makefile:# svn export -r675 http://cjc.jajcus.net/svn/cjc/trunk cjc
x11-toolkits/gigi/Makefile:     svn export https://${PORTNAME}.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/${PORTNAME}/trunk ${PORTNAME}
```
Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 13, 2009)

Could anybody support svn version of MPlayer?
Maybe it's wrong to ask for this, but current version is really old.
For what reason it's kept?


----------



## oliverh (Mar 13, 2009)

Because it's a development version, so it can introduce new bugs and you have to adjust all patches necessary.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 18, 2009)

The current mplayer port is the latest stable version, unfortunately the MPlayer people don't seem have a consistent release plan, svn snapshots are recommended by the Mplayer people.

A separate multimedia/mplayer-devel port can be created, but making (And maintaining!) it is quite timeconsuming since multimedia/mplayer is not a simple port.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 20, 2009)

Yep, I tried it, but since they use a single filename that packs a date-stamped directory, the maintainer would have to make it available for download him/her self.
Also, this is out of my leage:

```
cabac.h: In function 'get_cabac_noinline':
cabac.h:527: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'
cabac.h:527: error: 'asm' operand has impossible constraints
gmake[1]: *** [h264.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/local/mplayer-devel/work/mplayer-export-2009-03-16/libavcodec'
gmake: *** [libavcodec/libavcodec.a] Error 2
*** Error code 2
```


----------



## bapt@ (Mar 30, 2009)

I've a port mplayer-devel pending which works with the latest mplayer snaphots from svn unfortunatly there are two problems pending :
multimedia/x264 should be upgraded as the lastest trunk revision of mplayer doesn't support the x264 revision we have in ports, (there is a PR opened for that)

The second problem is that I can't manage to get mplayer remove the dpms from X while playing a movie, don't know what have changed in mplayer, but I'll find it, as soon as thoses two problems would be resolved, I will push and maintain a mplayer-devel and a mencoder-devel port.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 30, 2009)

Can you perhaps post the work you've done so far? Personally I don't need x264 or DPMS support.

In any case, thanks for the work so far!


----------



## bapt@ (Mar 30, 2009)

http://baptux.free.fr/mplayer-ports.tar.gz is what I've begun (it works for me, have some issues)
the snapshot is from march 16th
(my mirror for the snapshot is slow sorry for that)


----------



## pavelg (May 28, 2009)

Thanks *bapt*, I've just successfully built the today's snapshot (svn rev.29324) using your port as a reference. Everything seems to work fine except that I had to disable the gui (which I never use anyway).


----------



## blah (Jul 23, 2009)

*bapt*, can you test (and apply) following diff? It brings a little bit optimization.
	
	



```
diff --git a/Makefile b/Makefile
index 81f1524..072edc8 100644
--- a/Makefile
+++ b/Makefile
@@ -75,8 +75,7 @@ CONFFILES=	example.conf input.conf menu.conf dvb-menu.conf
 
 .include <bsd.port.pre.mk>
 
-CONFIGURE_ARGS+=	--disable-ssse3 \
-			--disable-directfb \
+CONFIGURE_ARGS+=	--disable-directfb \
 			--disable-faac \
 			--disable-twolame \
 			--disable-mencoder
@@ -223,9 +222,6 @@ CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--enable-joystick
 CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-joystick
 .endif
 
-
-CFLAGS+= 	-DBROKEN_RELOCATIONS -fno-tree-vectorize
-
 pre-everything::
 	@${ECHO_MSG} "N - O - T - E"
 	@${ECHO_MSG} ""
diff --git a/Makefile.options b/Makefile.options
index 9e8fb81..1a00f6a 100644
--- a/Makefile.options
+++ b/Makefile.options
@@ -267,6 +267,15 @@ CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-3dnow --disable-3dnowext
 .if defined(WITHOUT_SSE) || defined(WITHOUT_SIMD)
 CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-mmxext --disable-sse --disable-sse2
 .endif
+.if defined(WITHOUT_SSSE3) || defined(WITHOUT_SIMD)
+CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-ssse3
+CFLAGS+= 	-DBROKEN_RELOCATIONS -fno-tree-vectorize
+.else # WITH_SSSE3
+BUILD_DEPENDS+=	${LOCALBASE}/bin/as:${PORTSDIR}/devel/binutils \
+		${LOCALBASE}/bin/gcc44:${PORTSDIR}/lang/gcc44
+AS=		${LOCALBASE}/bin/as
+CC=		${LOCALBASE}/bin/gcc44
+.endif # WITHOUT_SSSE3
 .endif #WITH_RTCPU
 .if !defined(WITHOUT_WIN32) && !defined(PACKAGE_BUILDING) && ${ARCH} == "i386"
 RUN_DEPENDS+=	${CODEC_DETECTION_FILE}:${CODEC_PORT}
```


----------

